# GAMEDPAD - Analog Sticks viel zu sensibel. Gibts ein Programm zum kalibrieren  ?



## BelokZoc (18. April 2009)

Hi Community.

Habe mir heute, weil ich mal sparen wollte ein günstiges Gamepad ( 10 € ) gekauft.
Es ist auch so ganz in Ordnung und reicht meinen Ansprüchen nur :

Die Analgstocks sind *bei minimaler Bewegung *gleich bei *100 %* ! Es ist nur ein klitzekleiner Spielraum, dass sie nicht gleich bis 100% auschlagen.  
Sprich, als ob sie wie normale Knöpfe reagieren. 

Und so kann man kein Rennspiel ( in meinem Fall Race Driver Grid ) spielen, denn ich bin bei einer kleinsten Bewegung schon bei 100% GAS und 100% Bremsen. Das geht ja garnicht.

In der Systemsteuerung kann ich auch nichts einstellen. Dort habe ich eben nur gesehen wie sie sofort auf maximum ausschlagen bei geringster Bewegung.

Gibt es ein *Tool um die Sensibilität *zu verringern oder eine andere Möglichkeit ? 
Will mir jetzt auch kein anderes kaufen.

Vielen Dank. Brauche dringend Abhilfe.
*
HAME GAMEPAD Black Force 62860* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N8Mensch (18. April 2009)

Anscheinend arbeiten die Sticks nicht analog sondern digital. Das sollte man am Pad oder in der beiliegenden Software umstellen können.


----------



## Succer (18. April 2009)

Hast du eventuelle Treiber installiert? Bei meinem Rumblepad ist das der Fall, wenn ich eben solche nicht installiert hab.


----------



## Gunter (18. April 2009)

dumme frage, aber den "analog"-button hast du schon gedrückt, so dass er aktiviert ist?


----------



## BelokZoc (18. April 2009)

Hi, supi danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also das Analog Licht leuchtet rot. 

Habs eben in der Systemsteuerung ausprobiert. Wenn Licht aus ist, dann reagieren die Sticks wie Digital-Buttons, also sofort auf Maximum.

Wenn die Analog Leuchte an ist, dann reagieren sie zwar nicht wie digital Buttons aber eben fast so.


Bsp :
Also bis 10% nach links drücken merke ich wie sich die Sticks langsam in eine Richtung bewegen. Bewege ich mehr als 10% ist sofort Maximum erreicht.

Treiber habe ich vorher installiert ovn HAMA CD.

Ich versuche es mal mit den Treibern der Homepage.


----------



## BelokZoc (18. April 2009)

Klappt leider nichts. Treiber gehen auch nicht.

Habe auch ohne Treiber versucht und nichts.

Es ist wirklich zum ko..en !

Das kann doch nicht sein. 

Ich bewege den Stick 10% von 100% _( 100% ist also das Maximum wie ich den Stick in eine Richtung drücken kann )  _in in eine Richtung und ab diesen 10% ist er von der Richtungsabfrage in der Systemsteuerung schon beim Maximum in eine Richtung.

Kommt mir so vor, dass die ganze analog-Richtungs-Abfrage in den 10% stattfinden ! 

Alles über 10% ist dann schon maximal drücken in eine Richtung.


Weiß nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## BelokZoc (19. April 2009)

Hat denn niemand eine Lösung für mich ?

Habe schon die Software von WINGMAN ausprobiert ( dieses TOOL DXTweak ). Da kann man die Sensitivität einstellen. Allerdings ist es nur für Win XP. Hab es ausprobiert und es kam eine Fehlermeldung, scahde.

Bei XPADDER, da kann man auch nur die DEADZONE einstellen Das hilft mir aber nicht weiter.

Hoffe es findet sich noch jemand.


----------



## N8Mensch (19. April 2009)

BelokZoc am 19.04.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn niemand eine Lösung für mich ?



Ja  - aber eine radikale Lösung.

Gamepad zurückgeben und ein "besseres" kaufen.

Gibt ein Sprichwort, dass sich bei meinen Sparversuchen auch schon bestätigt hat:

"_Wer günstig kauft, kauft oft zweimal"_


----------



## BelokZoc (19. April 2009)

Wobei das Ding ja so nicht schlecht ist. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass die Analog Sticks so miserabel sind.

Ja billig kaufen = 2 mal kaufen. 

Wobei, wenn man ein Gamepad kauft mit Analogsticks, geht man davon aus, dass man es vernünftig nutzen kann. Das ist ja kein besonderes Extra.
Der Begriff Analogsticks an sich sagt ja schon alles.

Kaufe ich mir nen Billig-Auto ( Dacia Logan ) dann muss ja die Lenkung auch funktionieren, so wie eine Lenkung funktioniert, weil ein Lenkrad drin ist.


----------



## N8Mensch (19. April 2009)

BelokZoc am 19.04.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei das Ding ja so nicht schlecht ist. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass die Analog Sticks so miserabel sind.
> 
> Ja billig kaufen = 2 mal kaufen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist das Hama-Pad ja auch defekt. Ich habe zweimal ein Logitech Rumble2-Pad umgetauscht bzw. zurückgegeben, weil sie defekt waren. Autos lenkten wie durch Geisterhand nach links, der Stick fand nicht immer in die neutrale Stellung zurück.

Jetzt habe ich ein Saitek Pad, das funktioniert wenigstens. Das MS Pad ist schon klasse, aber halt von Microsoft.

Deshalb: Tausche dein Pad wieder gegen ein Hama-Pad oder gegen ein anderes Pad. 
Externe Software zur Lösung deines Problems gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## fiumpf (19. April 2009)

N8Mensch am 19.04.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> "_Wer günstig kauft, kauft oft zweimal"_



Oft, aber nicht immer. Ich hatte bis zum Adapter PS²-Pad->PC auch so ein PS²-like-billig-Pad für nen Zehner im Einsatz. Das Ding funktionierte wunderbar, lag aber nicht so perfekt in der Hand wie der PS²-Controller.

Vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit die xinput1_1(2_2, usw.).dll zu konfigurieren, da hab ich aber keine Ahnung wie. Zur Not - wie es schon gesagt wurde - umtauschen.


----------



## BelokZoc (20. April 2009)

Danke erstmal für eure super Tips. 

Wollte natürlich sparen und das HAMA sah aus wie das gute Playstation- Gamepad.

Und wieder lenrt man aus den Erfahrung. Als es ich letzten Samstag kaufte habe ich natürlich den Kassenzettel dortgelassen. Das nächste mal mach ich den Fehler nicht noch einmal.

Kann somit nicht umtauschen. Nungut werde es irgendwie, irgendwo verkaufen.

Bei Sportspielen ( NHL,FIFA etc. ist das Pad ja super, weil man da keine Genauigkeit hat.

Ich informiere mich nocheinmal über diese "Xinput SACHE"

Vilen Dank nochmal an alle


----------



## Vordack (20. April 2009)

N8Mensch am 19.04.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> BelokZoc am 19.04.2009 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/signed

Gerade bei Eingabegeräten ist der Unterschied im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes spürbar 

Okay, die Zeiten wo ich bei Netzteilen oder Speicherriegeln spare sind auch vorbei^^


----------



## BelokZoc (20. April 2009)

@ VORDACK : Ja das mag richtig sein. 

Allerdings kann ich nur immer wieder sagen : 
Das es sich dabei um eine Grundfunktion handelt und nicht um ein besonderes Extra.

Wenn ich mir ein günstiges Lenkrad kaufen wollen würde, wo zum Bespiel die ACHSEN nicht getrennt voneinander sind, was ich vorher aber nicht weiß, da ich sparen wollte und nur der Peis Kaufentscheidend war  ( sprich ich kann nicht Gasgeben und Bremsen gleichzeitig, was wichtig ist beim Fahren um die Kontrolle des Autos in Kurven zu stabilisieren ) oder ich nur billiges Ruckeln habe was kein echtes FORCE Feedback ist, dann stimmt dein obiger Satz.

Mit dem Billig-Auto komme ich auch von A nach B ohne Probleme.

Aber beim Analogstick kann man doch erwarten, dass das grundlegende funktioniert ohne es auf dein Preis zu schieben. Vielleicht isses ja wirklich kaputt.


Wie kann man denn die DLL  ( xinput1.dll ) Datein öffnen ? Mit nem ganz normalen Editor ? ULTRA EDIT ? Habe mal im Internet geguckt, mache ich gleich noch einmal um weiterzusuchen.

.


----------



## fiumpf (20. April 2009)

BelokZoc am 20.04.2009 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann somit nicht umtauschen.


Doch, du brauchst nicht zwingend den Kassenbon.




			
				BelokZoc am 20.04.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn die DLL  ( xinput1.dll ) Datein öffnen ?


Keine Ahnung, so konnte man aber anfangs ein Gamepad am PC für GTA IV nutzen.


----------



## BelokZoc (20. April 2009)

HEY LEUTE.

VIELEN DANK NOCH EINMAL 


+++ 1a TIPP mit dem Umtauschen, auch ohne Kassenzettel +++

Hat geklappt, habe gleich noch einmal das gleiche Gamepad geholt und wieder das gleiche Problem.

Dann sofort zurückgebracht.  Und Geld wiederbekommen. 


Da hier nichts in der Umgebung ist war ich beim An- und Verkauf. Für 4 €uro ein gut funktionierendes LOGITECH DUAL ACTION Gamepad geholt. Noch schön gefeilscht.

Jetzt klappt alles.


----------



## Vordack (21. April 2009)

BelokZoc am 20.04.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @ VORDACK : Ja das mag richtig sein.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich nur immer wieder sagen :
> Das es sich dabei um eine Grundfunktion handelt und nicht um ein besonderes Extra.
> ...



Ne, eben nicht. Bei einem Billigprodukt kann man heutzutage erwarte daß es so aussieht wie das Produkt, mehr nicht. Es gibt natürlich auch gute Billigprodukte.

Außerdem ging es bei meiner Aussage darum daß man bei Eingabegeräten am falschen Ende spart, nciht wegen Zusatzfunktionen, sondern wegen den funktionierenden Basisfunktionen. Ich spiele mit dem Rumblepad 2, nicht wegen Force Feedback, nicht wegen den 8 Buttons sondern ganz einfach weil der Analog Stick sehr Präzise ist und der Unterschied zu meinen vorigen Gamepads (1 No Name und 1 von Microsoft) immens ist.


----------

